# Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)



## NZHALKO (23. November 2011)

*Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Hallo!

Mir ist vor 3 Wochen mein TX650W abgeraucht (1 Monat vor Garantieverfall)

Nach erfolgter RMA hab ich (allerdings nach unglaublichen 17€ Portokosten) mein nagelneues TX650W bekommen. Leider ist das gute Stück abartig laut. Im Idle ists ok aber sobald ich GTAIV, Metro, Crysis oder sonstiges zocke dreht das ding ab wie ein Düsentriebwerk. Was kann ich tun? Software? neuen 120er reinschrauben? erneute RMA wenn möglich? Leider hab ich momentan nicht wirklich das Geld mir ein neues zu kaufen...Bei der Lautstärke hör ich den PC selbst beim GTA zocken mit geschlossenem Headset auf voller Lautstärke noch durch.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Die Lautstärke ist bei dieser NT-Serie, die Archillesferse. siehe u.a., hier:

Enthusiast Series unter Tech Specs

http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfeedback/frame.html?feedbackUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwarelabs.de%2Fartikel&objectId=119321&toUrl=%2Fd%2Flink%2Fm_linker.php%3Fc3_id%3D655%26amp%3Bt_id%3D119321%26amp%3Bdest%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.hardwarelabs.de%252Fartikel%26amp%3Bm_id%3D540%26amp%3Bpos%3D3127&objectType=4 unter Netzteile

Einen Lüfteraustausch kann man vornehmen, solange der Lüfter nicht selbst Temperaturgeregelt ist. D.H. die Temperaturregelung sollte von der NT-Technik selbst ausgehen.
Damit keine Temperaturprobleme im Nt auftreten sollte man den korrekten Hersteller des Lüfters ermitteln. Aufschrift dazu findet man leider erst wenn der Lüfter ausgebaut wurde und dann oft unter oder auf dem Nt-Herstelleraufkleber am Lüfter, oder garnicht (z.B.Xilence)

Nach ermitteln der Daten zum Luftstrombereich/Anlaufspannung/max.Spannung/Drehzahlbereich/Anschluß/max.elektrische Leistung, diese mit anderen handelsüblichen Lüftern vergleichen, z.B. Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3.
http://www.noiseblocker.de/Datenblaetter/Datenblatt_BSP_PK140mm_de_en.pdf
NB-BlackSilentPro 140mm | Noiseblocker

Wenns zu 90% passt und der Lüfter leiser zuwerke geht und trotzdem noch ausreichend Kühlluft fördert, denn "Alten" durch diesen ersetzen.

Beachte, das eventuelle Steckverbindungen nicht kompatibel sind und deshalb meist nur die Lötverbindung direkt an der Platine stattfinden muß, oder nur der Stecker des alternativen Lüfters gegen den vom NT-Lüfter durch anlöten ausgetauscht werden kann.


----------



## NZHALKO (23. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Hey vielen Dank!

Sind die NT Lüfter denn temperatur- oder auslastungsgesteuert? Möglich wäre ja bei Temperatursteuerung z.B. auch ein Enermax mit externem Temperatursensor. Laut einem Thread TX 650 V2 - Tut et Not dass dat sooo laut is? - Forum de Luxx kann ich auch mit einem 3 auf 2pin adapter einen neuen Lufter (mit gleichwertigen Daten) anschließen wie du es schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Einen Enermax Everestlüfter gibts nur als 120mm Ausführung, nur mit weit unter 100 cm3/h Luftförderleistung und die Temperaturschaltschwelle des Everest ist für das TX650 V2, oder TX 650M eher nicht geeignet,

Google-Ergebnis für http://easycom.com.ua/data/power/1106111133/img/09_Corsaire_AX650.jpg

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/115/c/8/tx650v2_inside9_by_phaedrus2401-d3eux0d.jpg

Der TX650 V2/TX650M Lüfter ist wahrscheinlich der D14SH-12, oder der D14BH-12 von Yate Loon mit 140mm (die selbe Bezeichnung wird auch für die 135mm Version verwendet) und der bringt es laut Datenblatt auf max. 140cfm/237m3/h bei max 48,5 dB, sowie max. 2800rpm.
DC Fan, CPU Cooler Manufacturer - Yate Loon Electronics Co., Ltd.

forum.EasyCOM.com.ua •

Zum TX 650 W, oder ohne V2 ist ein 120mm lüfter von ADDA drinn. Dazu siehe Pdf im Anhang.

Corsair TX tápok

Corsair TX650W (CMPSU-650TX) im Test - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D:


----------



## NZHALKO (23. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

kein Silence Lüfter bekannter Marken kommt auch nur annähernd an diese rpm und m3/h daten heran. Der Noiseblocker PK3 mit max 1700rpm mit 153m3/h ist schon ganz gut aber ob das reicht? Allerdings mehr als 164,7 m³/h bei max. 2000rpm beim NZXT FX-140LB ist einfach nicht drin. 237mh3/h bei max. 2800rmp des Original Lüfters sind ja gar nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Cuddleman (24. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Richtig! 

Deshalb habe ich teils diverse nicht so leistungsfähige Lüfter ausprobiert, um Festzustellen, ob deren max.Leistung noch ausreichend zur Kühlung ist. Bei derartig leisen Lüftern kann man sogar auf die Temperaturregelung mittels Sensor verzichten.
Ausreichend Luftzu-/abfuhr seitens des PC-Gehäuses ist dabei Grundvoraussetzung, genauso wie dessen regelmäßige Reinigung.

Einige NT's für Leistungen bis 600 Watt, habe ich z.B. mit einem Enermax Magma 120mm Lüfter versehen, die bei Normalnutzungsbelastung von 60-75% keine bedenklichen Dauertemperaturwerte erreichen (Vollast Luftausblastemperatur 41-47°C bei 28°C Raumtemperatur). Vorher waren ebenfalls einige davon mit Yate Loon und ADDA-Lüftern bestückt. Witziger Weise, sind die gleichen Lüfter bei verschiedenen Herstellern eingebaut, haben aber eine andere NT-Drehzahlregulierung und laufen da in erträglichen Lautstärkebereichen, auch bei Vollast.
Die ADDA Lüfter sind jedoch rein von der Lautstärke subjektiv einige Ticks leiser.
Teils vorgefundene Papstlüfter sind auch keine Leisetreter.
Delta-Lüfter sind mal so, oder so.
Sunon und Superred kenn ich nur von NT's mit 1-2x80mm Lüftern. Diese könnte man heute mit Bequiet's Silent Wings bestücken.

Bei NT-Lüftern ohne Herstellerkennung hilft eh nur Probieren.

Einige NT's mußte ich jedoch weiter verändern, da die eingebauten Komponenten teils nervige Geräusche im Luftstrom erzeugten, z.B. die Kühlkörperfinnen. Diese sind mit Farbe an den gratigen Kanten bestrichen worden, so das dadurch leichte Pfeifgeräusche, oder hochfrequentes Zwitschern abgestellt wurden. Teils zuweit ins Gehäuse ragende Isolationsfolie verursachten auch Pfeifgeräusche, oder ein Flierren. Da hilft nur Ankleben am NT-Gehäuse.

NT's mit 135-140mm Lüftern mußte ich, auf Anfrage, bisher noch nicht entsprechend Modifizieren.

CPU-Kühler kann man auch mit anderen Lüftern kühlen. Das das nicht schlechter sein muß, zeigen einige Artikel von z.B. PCGH. Das man dann jedoch keine ausgiebigen OC-Versuche machen sollte, versteht sich ja von allein!


----------



## NZHALKO (24. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Hey vielen Dank für deine Mühe!


Ich denke ich werde es mal mit dem Prolimatech Aluminium Vortex + 3 zu 2 Pin Adapter, welcher es mit 1600rpm und sagenhaften 214,6 m³/h auf gerademal 28dB(A) bring, probieren. Alternativ wäre ja auch ein Anschluss via 4pin Molex möglich wobei zwar dann wahrscheinlich die Idle Lautstärke höher als vorher wäre, sich aber unter Last nicht weiter verändern würde.

Im übrigem hab ich so gut wie noch bei keiner Hardware ausser den NT´s die Original Lüfter bzw Kühler verwendet. Siehe GraKa in meiner Signatur und beim CPU Kühler nehme ich Scythe Slip Streams


----------



## Cuddleman (25. November 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke TX650 (bereits RMA)*

Denk an die eventuell zu hohe Lüfteranlaufspannung, sowie die verloren gegangene Garantie, nach dem Eingriff! Ich hoffe das es passt.

Nach erfolgter Tat, würde mir ein Rückinfo sehr gefallen.


----------

